# World Cup Qualifying 14-15 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 8, 2009)

14 Nov 07:00 New Zealand v Bahrain 2.30 3.20 3.10   
14 Nov 15:00 Greece v Ukraine 2.20 3.20 3.40   
14 Nov 15:00 Portugal v Bosnia-Herzegovina 1.40 4.33 8.50  
14 Nov 15:00 Rep of Ireland v France 3.10 3.10 2.37   
14 Nov 15:00 Russia v Slovenia 1.36 4.50 9.00 +24  
15 Nov 02:00 Costa Rica v Uruguay 2.70 3.20 2.60


----------



## OddsPoster (Nov 9, 2009)

Zone Africa 

14 Nov 13:00 Kenya v Nigeria 7.00 4.20 1.40 +5  
14 Nov 13:00 Mozambique v Tunisia 6.50 4.00 1.45 +5  
14 Nov 13:30 Rwanda v Zambia 2.25 3.30 2.90 +5  
14 Nov 15:30 Morocco v Cameroon 2.75 3.25 2.37 +5  
14 Nov 15:30 Togo v Gabon 2.50 3.25 2.60 +5  
14 Nov 16:00 Burkina Faso v Malawi 1.61 3.60 5.00 +5  
14 Nov 16:00 Ivory Coast v Guinea 1.45 4.00 6.50 +5  
14 Nov 17:00 Sudan v Benin 2.20 3.25 3.00 +5  
14 Nov 17:30 Egypt v Algeria 1.53 3.80 5.50 +5  
15 Nov 17:00 Ghana v Mali 1.50 3.80 6.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 13, 2009)

Morocco v Cameroon 

Morocco are last in the gropi with only 3 points, 3 draws and 2 losses. Cameroon are first with 10 points. The first match ended 0-0, but now a win will open the door to the World Cup for Cameroon. The guests are already out of the competition so the motivation will be a problem. I expect not a lot of goals, but a win for Cameroon.


----------



## ValueSeeker (Nov 14, 2009)

*Selection:* Bosnia vs Portugal 

*Bet:* Bosnia to qualify

*Info:* Ronaldo struggling, Portugal lacking cutting edge. Front trio for Bosnia a real threat albeit lacking in solidity at the back. Could be a high scoring 2 legs and anyone could progress

*Confidence:* 50% *Stake:* 2.5pts *Odds:* 3/1


----------



## okosh (Nov 15, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Morocco v Cameroon
> 
> Morocco are last in the gropi with only 3 points, 3 draws and 2 losses. Cameroon are first with 10 points. The first match ended 0-0, but now a win will open the door to the World Cup for Cameroon. The guests are already out of the competition so the motivation will be a problem. I expect not a lot of goals,* but a win for Cameroon*.



Indeed it was and I won a tidy sum because of your post  :lol: 
From my winning bets I can see that Cameroon must have been winning at half time also  :mrgreen:


----------

